# Dry Dog foods



## tmtplyb

My Max is 2 years old. I am currently feed him Iams since he was a puppy. This is my baby so I want the best for him. 
My question is what kind of brand name dry food that majorities Havanese owner on this website feed their Havanese?
I am reading the dog foods grading list.
Thanks


----------



## KSC

There was a helpful poll done on this in this thread

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=965&highlight=food


----------



## marjrc

Hello and welcome!

If you take a look at this site: www.dogfoodanalysis.com you will see what ratings different kibbles have and why. They are a great reference and explain why they rate a certain food the way they do. This site has been incredibly helpful in understanding what different ingdts. mean.

Iams, unfortunately, is way at the bottom - a 0 or 1 on a scale of 6 - because of the lack of quality in their ingdts. Long term, the dog will lack nutrients and may show quite a few signs of poor health. Sure, some dogs do great on low-quality food, but it would compare to eating junk food for years. See what kind of samples you can get from your local stores before choosing one to buy for Max. If you look at the foods that rate a 5 or 6, you'll likely find something that you can buy from a store close to you. Good luck and don't hesitate if you have any other questions!


----------



## tmtplyb

Thank you very much! I will follow the recommendation.


----------



## herrick51

I also started feeding my puppy poor quality commercial food, but learned so much from this forum! We travel a lot, so I needed a quality kibble that is available at one of the major chains nationwide (and that Brody will eat). I settled on Solid Gold Wee Bits which Petco carries. 

Good luck with your cutie!


----------



## Leah

My chow hounds are eating Purina Pro Plan. We had good stools and no tear staining.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Wellness which you can get at Petco. My local feed, seed and more also carries it.


----------



## galaxie

I swear by Orijen. I feed him the 6 Fish because I think he might be allergic to chicken. Roscoe's coat is beauuuuutiful and his stools are healthy


----------



## Ana's Mojito

TheVintageVamp said:


> Wellness which you can get at Petco. My local feed, seed and more also carries it.


Hi,
after reading a lot of posts here I decided on Wellness. It's rated high-end in the food analysis website, without being as expensive as others. although I have to import it to Guatemala (cargo, by plane...) so it ends up being quite expensive... I bought 26lb bags, two ocean flavored and 1 chicken and turkey. They hate the ocean one!! Do yours like it well? Mine are not used to fish, they used to like salmon but not anymore... ( after paying shipping of that big bag I'm so frustrated.... do you add anythig to yours? I preffer to feed dry food alone, but to get them to eat this one I added liver pieces and such, but of course they found only what they liked and left the rest.... ( Anyone else here who has had that happen to them? I guess mine are used to the chicken and beef flavors...


----------



## Luciledodd

I have fed my dogs, big and little, Purina Lamb and Rice for years. Minimum stools and they have all thrived. I also gave my yard dogs scraps from the table and occassionally I give Rosie meat scraps.


----------



## Lilly'sMom

I am using Natural Balance Fish flavor. I have picky eaters and the clerk at Petco suggested trying the fish flavor because the dogs might be attracted to the stronger smell. Sometimes I add some parmesan cheese. The dogs are doing well on it but I can't stand the smell myself.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Let me go see the name of the food....I know where to buy it and what color package it is in.............. 

Ok.... Dexter eats "Solid Gold" (Gold Package) made with lamb.

Jack likes everything! But, I feed him "Solid Gold" Hunkchen Flocken Puppy food. 

Plus...I still add about a good teaspoon of my Chicken Stew to moisten everything up. They eat twice a day....heaping 1/3 cup of the dry food. Of course, I will not mention the treats they get each day.


----------



## Weten2

Ana's Mojito said:


> Hi,
> after reading a lot of posts here I decided on Wellness. It's rated high-end in the food analysis website, without being as expensive as others. although I have to import it to Guatemala (cargo, by plane...) so it ends up being quite expensive... I bought 26lb bags, two ocean flavored and 1 chicken and turkey. They hate the ocean one!! Do yours like it well? Mine are not used to fish, they used to like salmon but not anymore... ( after paying shipping of that big bag I'm so frustrated.... do you add anythig to yours? I preffer to feed dry food alone, but to get them to eat this one I added liver pieces and such, but of course they found only what they liked and left the rest.... ( Anyone else here who has had that happen to them? I guess mine are used to the chicken and beef flavors...


We have two females and one male. The male will eat anything and the females will only eat the Wellness Ocean Core when they are very hungry. They liked Orijen chicken and I'm going to try TOTW or Acana Pacific, two other grainless foods.


----------



## brookeandcolby

Here's another interesting site... http://www.the-puppy-dog-place.com/dog-food-ratings.html


----------



## nancyf

Ana's Mojito said:


> Hi,
> after reading a lot of posts here I decided on Wellness. It's rated high-end in the food analysis website, without being as expensive as others. although I have to import it to Guatemala (cargo, by plane...) so it ends up being quite expensive... I bought 26lb bags, two ocean flavored and 1 chicken and turkey. They hate the ocean one!! Do yours like it well? Mine are not used to fish, they used to like salmon but not anymore... ( after paying shipping of that big bag I'm so frustrated.... do you add anythig to yours? I preffer to feed dry food alone, but to get them to eat this one I added liver pieces and such, but of course they found only what they liked and left the rest.... ( Anyone else here who has had that happen to them? I guess mine are used to the chicken and beef flavors...


Our two were such picky eaters until we switched to the Wellness canned CORE. We switched to canned because both got crystals and the canned has helped with that. But if we still gave kibble, I think just adding a tablespoon or so of canned to the bowl and adding water to make a broth to go along with the kibble would make them want to eat more. The canned is expensive but now when I feed them, they eat. No more coaxing them, no more food left in the bowl, and no more expensive vet bills--which is my way of justifying the price of canned! I hope that helps you.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Mine eat Pro Plan Toy breed. Adult for the adults and puppy for the puppies. If they are in the mood to eat, which is most of the time, they gobble it up. I have fed Purina products for over 30 years. They do alot of testing of their formulas. Becky


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter's first year was very frustrating with trying to find the dry dog food he would eat. I tried all the higher end foods. Dexter was fussy and he was not eating well. 

When I look back....it was probably me who was having the problems with the food. 

I will now give the boys at least 2-3 days with being fussy and their current food, that means no more treats, I will leave the water out to drink, feed at the same time, take up the food within 30 minutes. As long as they pee and poop and running around, then I am happy. They will eat when they are hungry.

2nd children are so much easier....


----------



## Kati

My 4 month old is on Blue puppy formula. That is the food the breeder had him on and I've been very pleased. I learned the importance of a good dog food when my last dog, a bichon, suffered from allergies for years. The vet gave her shots, pills, Science Diet (for allergies) and creams and she still had hot spots. I finally researched it and found the food I was giving her was mostly corn and other grains. I switched her to Innova and she had very few allergy problems after I changed her food. Here is a question, why do vets push Science Diet? My dog did much better on Innova.


----------



## amrabbitry

We recently started feeding Wellness Small Breed for Maggie and she loves it. It's been about 2 months now and have noticed her coat more silky and in better condition. Not to mention the energy she has!


----------



## LoudRam

We started Ruffles on Iams until I read up on it and found out what's in it. I switched to C&P Ultramix Lamb and Rice. She wasn't crazy about it so I returned it and bought some C&P Ultramix Chicken. She liked that so that's what she gets now.


----------



## mugsy & me

Kati said:


> My 4 month old is on Blue puppy formula. That is the food the breeder had him on and I've been very pleased. I learned the importance of a good dog food when my last dog, a bichon, suffered from allergies for years. The vet gave her shots, pills, Science Diet (for allergies) and creams and she still had hot spots. I finally researched it and found the food I was giving her was mostly corn and other grains. I switched her to Innova and she had very few allergy problems after I changed her food. Here is a question, why do vets push Science Diet? My dog did much better on Innova.


science diet is not the high premium food that it claims to be.
vets get to go on 'conferences' that science diet supplements (the cost) and they make a profit on it by selling it in their offices.

i had a border collie and she had a beautiful coat, shiny black and white. my then vet said i should switch her to science diet, i did, and her coat went grey and all dandruffy...i went back to the original food and her coat went back to beautiful.

right now, i feed my 2 havs origen, the 6 fish version. i add ceaser slices wet and mix it all together. 1/2 cup dry and 1/2 small packet of wet for each. the key to them eating it though is that i cut back on treats. they get the same number of treats at the same times as before but just tiny bits of it now.
why would they eat the good stuff when they were full from the treats.


----------



## Narwyn

I agree with above... vets make money from foods they sell.

However, I think part of it is that a lot of vets are just not super knowledgeable about dog nutrition. I mean, they just don't really get trained in it, and foods like SD, Iams, whoever spend a lot of money extolling the virtues of their foods. I think all of us have had a point where we fed something just because we didn't know better, and thought our dogs were doing 'just fine' on it. 

We have a Registered Dietitian and several Registered Nurses where I work (Health promotion company). When I thought maybe I broke my foot I talked to an RN. When I thought I had a dairy allergy, and then needed to find alternative sources of calcium and Vit D in my diet, the RD was exponentially more helpful. Neither would have known more than basic information about the other thing.

Granted there aren't a lot of dog nutritionists walking around, but by the same token we really can't expect vets to know everything about everything. It sure would be nice though


----------



## leena365

I feed my dogs what the breeder suggested Orijen Puppy Food combined with Timberwolf Organics and she also suggested a some Nature's Instinct canned food and raw food. I have stopped the raw diet and have added Health Extension's Little Bites along with a small a small amount of EVO and Wellness canned food which is all I can find here in Windsor's Pet Wise stores.
Can someone tell me when you switch your dog from puppy food to dog food?


----------



## Narwyn

leena365 said:


> Can someone tell me when you switch your dog from puppy food to dog food?


It depends a lot on the individual dog. Most small breeds can change over from 9 - 14 months of age, definitely sometime after they are done growing.

I've found the best way to figure out when to switch is that they will start getting a little chubby from the puppy food. They just don't need or use the higher-calorie puppy food anymore, and with no other changes to their diet/exercise routine, suddenly seem to be gaining weight (this is assuming they have been at a good weight through puppy hood).

If you put your thumbs on their spine, you should be able to pretty easily feel the ribs. They shouldn't feel like they're right up next to the skin, nor should you have to push hard to find them. Keep monitoring them (weekly or so) and you will likely eventually see a change.

Of course, your breeder and/or vet should be able to help you decide, too


----------



## leena365

I feel Kashi is ready as he has gained alot of weight from the puppy food however, Miya hardly eats or drinks all that much and holds her bladder pretty well so I don't feel she is quite ready to move over just yet but she may never gain any more weight as she was the runt of the litter.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

Hi, I'm new to the site, this is my first post. We brought a Hav home from a breeder two weeks ago. She is tiny, only 3lbs, and is 12 weeks old today. Her name is Moira, we call her Mo. Since she came home she has had loose stools and someone told me yesterday that she may need a dog food lower in protein for her sensitive stomach. Can you recommend what food would be holistic but also easy on her poor tummy? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to the forum! Hopefully, someone will chime in who knows more about feeding.

Please search for the Introduce Yourself 2 thread and post on there so everyone can meet you!


----------



## TilliesMom

do you want to keep her on kibble? or canned? or homecooked? raw? there are so many options, you have to decide what is best for Mo and for your family and go from there!
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## davetgabby

MoirasNiceLady said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site, this is my first post. We brought a Hav home from a breeder two weeks ago. She is tiny, only 3lbs, and is 12 weeks old today. Her name is Moira, we call her Mo. Since she came home she has had loose stools and someone told me yesterday that she may need a dog food lower in protein for her sensitive stomach. Can you recommend what food would be holistic but also easy on her poor tummy? Thank you for your help.


 If you really want to pick a good one check out Sabine, (nutritionist) used by a number of us on the forum. Tammy will confirm this. LOL Here's her site.. http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about Inexpensive. If she has no real issues, don't worry about the protein level.

Just an example of how helpful and thoughtful Sabine is. Last night I emailed her nine times with questions on flea and tick questions. She as always comes back with all the help you need. And is delighted to do so.


----------



## TilliesMom

Sabine is an amazingly thoughtful, helpful and giving person!! She does go above and beyond and answers and guides us through this confusing process with patience and understaning!!
feel free to message me if you want to ask me any more questions!!


----------



## wynne

My daughter who works for Petsmart recommends Wellness for those dogs with sesitive tummys!! We feed our Maya Simply Nurished - A high quality Petsmart brand and she loves it.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

TilliesMom said:


> do you want to keep her on kibble? or canned? or homecooked? raw? there are so many options, you have to decide what is best for Mo and for your family and go from there!
> Welcome to the forum!!


We'd like to keep her on kibble. From what I've read, the more moist the food the looser the stool and she's already having issues with that.

Wynne, thanks for the suggestions. The closest chain pet store is about 1.5 hours away so sounds like a trip there is in order. Gives me an excuse to go shopping anyways!! :whoo:


----------



## ShirleyH

*Life's Abundance*

Keeper is on Life's Abundance kibble plus Wellness Chicken Stew in the morning mixed with the kiibble (3 tbsp.) and in the evening the kibble with Amish chicken cooked here and shredded (again about 3 tbsp). Doing well and maintaining good weight.

He gets two meals per day and the kibble is 1/4 cup each time.

Shirley H.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, MoirasNiceLady;

What was Moira's breeder feeding her? If you have changed her food suddenly, it is more than likely the cause of her loose stools. I cannot see that eating a moist food would necessarily cause the problem as the puppy is drinking water anyway.

It is recommended that food be changed gradually to minimixe tummy sensitivities, over 1 - 2 weeks, the longer time for a pup/dog that has a senstive tummy.


----------



## davetgabby

MoirasNiceLady said:


> We'd like to keep her on kibble. From what I've read, the more moist the food the looser the stool and she's already having issues with that.
> 
> Wynne, thanks for the suggestions. The closest chain pet store is about 1.5 hours away so sounds like a trip there is in order. Gives me an excuse to go shopping anyways!! :whoo:


Moist food does not cause loose stools. The more moisture the healthier . One of the biggest problems with kibble is the lack of water.


----------



## Luciledodd

Well Rosie and Josie Wales are in for it. I called DH and told him that I had just given Josie all the rest of her food and to pick up some on the way home. He stopped at the farmer's co-op and got a 40 lb bag of Diamond Chicken and Rice for Rosie and a 20 lb bag of Diamond Maintence for Adult Cats. Mind you,, I didn't say a word about him getting Rosie any food. In the first place Rosie wouldn't eat 40 lbs in two years. The cat will eat hers in a few months. I opened Rosie's this morning and gave it to her. She turned up her nose. Guess she will be hungry for a while--no extras until she starts eating it. I know it is not the best dog food but I can't say anything to DH. Many a dog had lived their whole lives on Diamond dogfood. But the next time my daughter comes to visit, the rest of the food will go to Huntsville with her for her yard dog. I will have to sorta sneak in the good stuff for Rosie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Luciledodd said:


> Well Rosie and Josie Wales are in for it. I called DH and told him that I had just given Josie all the rest of her food and to pick up some on the way home. He stopped at the farmer's co-op and got a 40 lb bag of Diamond Chicken and Rice for Rosie and a 20 lb bag of Diamond Maintence for Adult Cats. Mind you,, I didn't say a word about him getting Rosie any food. In the first place Rosie wouldn't eat 40 lbs in two years. The cat will eat hers in a few months. I opened Rosie's this morning and gave it to her. She turned up her nose. Guess she will be hungry for a while--no extras until she starts eating it. I know it is not the best dog food but I can't say anything to DH. Many a dog had lived their whole lives on Diamond dogfood. But the next time my daughter comes to visit, the rest of the food will go to Huntsville with her for her yard dog. I will have to sorta sneak in the good stuff for Rosie.


It would be interesting to know what you could add to the food for Rosie...I bet Dave knows. By the time you get through adding, she will love it...lol


----------



## nancyf

Luciledodd said:


> Well Rosie and Josie Wales are in for it. I called DH and told him that I had just given Josie all the rest of her food and to pick up some on the way home. He stopped at the farmer's co-op and got a 40 lb bag of Diamond Chicken and Rice for Rosie and a 20 lb bag of Diamond Maintence for Adult Cats. Mind you,, I didn't say a word about him getting Rosie any food. In the first place Rosie wouldn't eat 40 lbs in two years. The cat will eat hers in a few months. I opened Rosie's this morning and gave it to her. She turned up her nose. Guess she will be hungry for a while--no extras until she starts eating it. I know it is not the best dog food but I can't say anything to DH. Many a dog had lived their whole lives on Diamond dogfood. But the next time my daughter comes to visit, the rest of the food will go to Huntsville with her for her yard dog. I will have to sorta sneak in the good stuff for Rosie.


I was laughing when I ready your post--so funny! Once I waited in the car for my husband while he ran into Petco to get some Wellness canned. He was there the longest time and I began to worry a bit then I saw him and a vet coming out to the car. It turns out that he went to the Petco Vet which is attached to our Petco and asked for the food. He must have made a good argument for the food being there because the vet came with him to get more info from me. One of our dogs eats Wellness canned and the other gets an RX of Royal Canin. He gets them mixed up. I'm thankful we never had twin children.


----------



## Luciledodd

Well I broke it to him. Rosie was begging for the meat scraps that I usually save on my plate for her and I wouldn't let her have any. DH wanted to know why and I told him that Rosie had to learn to eat all that 40 lbs of food. Then I sorta said that I had looked it up and it was rated B grade. That did it, he said to throw away the food and get her some good. She got the meat from my plate that I was saving for her. 

Actually I read the label and the first five ingredients are pretty good, chicken, chicken meal, brown rice etc. I can't remember what else. Anyway no corn and lots of unpronouncable things.


----------



## nancyf

davetgabby said:


> Moist food does not cause loose stools. The more moisture the healthier . One of the biggest problems with kibble is the lack of water.


That was certainly true in our case, Dave. Bella and DaniGirl would have loose stools along with a morning vomit maybe a couple times a week. When we finally switched to canned, they haven't had a problem from food. That has been a big "plus" considering the other issues they've been going through.

We're due for annual shots and after reading the posts here as well as an article in Family Circle magazine last year saying dogs could be harmed by yearly shots, we aren't getting any shots except rabies (because legally, we have to). I'm hoping that decision will solve some problems they've had this past year.

By the way, when I do mix some kibble in with their canned, I always add water. But Dani can't handle kibble more than once a couple of weeks because immediately, her stools become loose. Same brand kibble as canned--odd. But canned food in their anti-gulp bowl has been good for them.


----------



## anderson57

For Best Food Guidelines go throughhttp://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/1599-dry-dog-food-whats-best-out-there.html


----------



## Javier's Dad

Flint River Ranch


----------



## pressedflowerart

tmtplyb said:


> My Max is 2 years old. I am currently feed him Iams since he was a puppy. This is my baby so I want the best for him.
> My question is what kind of brand name dry food that majorities Havanese owner on this website feed their Havanese?
> I am reading the dog foods grading list.
> Thanks


Hi, my 10 month old puppy, Bailey, is trying out Orijen Regional Red. He really seems to enjoy the change, but I'm still having to mix in a little canned food. (Health Extension chicken or beef, canned.)

I'm hoping he will do well on this.

- pressedflowerart


----------

